

How to Convince Investors - mh_
http://www.paulgraham.com/convince.html

======
vog
As a side note, I think the website "paulgraham.com" demonstrates an anti-
pattern: It is available with and without "www." prefix, thus splitting the HN
comments into two parts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6175417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6175417)
(paulgraham.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6178042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6178042)
(www.paulgraham.com, i.e. this one)

The solution is simple: Establish an HTTP redirect from "www.paulgraham.com"
to "paulgraham.com" or vice versa.

------
RickyShaww
The initial meeting or the first few minutes when talking to investors is
crucial. It can make your break your plan. So use it wisely and correctly.

